# The Witcher: Vorschau auf Staffel 2 - Geralt im Monster-Dialog



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Witcher: Vorschau auf Staffel 2 - Geralt im Monster-Dialog* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## Schinken (3. Oktober 2021)

Da ich sonst immer meckern wollte ich auch mal loben:
Danke, dass ihr in der News-Übersicht hierzu nicht spoilert .


----------

